

Ask HN: Are any of you resorting to Quora instead of 'Ask HN'? - danielzarick

This week I have found that asking questions on Quora and digging into certain topics has been extremely rewarding. Love Hacker News for its original purpose, but it seems that the Q&#38;A on Quora is much better.
======
staunch
I didn't sign up because you have to use a Twitter or Facebook account. I
don't want to use either.

------
keeptrying
I use both. Quora is better for talking to entrepreneurs who've creTed million
dollar companies and lawyers and understanding startup funding. IMHO I get a
feeling of what it's like to live in a place SV - ie everyone is an
entrepreneur. Of course I'm talking about the startup part of quora. Very
informative.

------
luu
Another no here, putting the nos up five-zip. This sample might be a bit
biased, though. How about asking this question on Quora and seeing if you get
a different result?

------
bbgm
Yes. Better (by some margin IMO) than the quality of answers here, and across
a wider variety of subjects. The format works better as well.

------
filmschool
Imagine if google required you to sign up before you could search for
anything.

------
sandipagr
the thing that turned me off was you have to signup to see what it really is
like.

------
togasystems
no

------
willheim
no

